# Do you own a Glock? My 34 convinced me of the Value.



## cclaxton

I purchased a used Glock 34 with fiber optic Dawson sights in like-new condition. I plan to use it in IDPA. I have been shooting a Cz75 Shadow, which is a fantastic gun. 

However, for Standard Service Pistol I think I am going to shoot the Glock.

I am very impressed with how accurate and fast it shoots. 
The trigger is good and the grip is comfortable enough. 
I can do double-taps pretty quick, although I think the CZ is a bit faster with doubletaps. 
I need to shoot it more to find out. 

With a Comp-Tac holster, it draws really quick. 

I now see why 35% of IDPA champion shooters use a Glock 34. 
Who knows, over time, I might even like how they look.
CC


----------



## JBarL

I seen your poll here and I just had to chime in with a No i dont own and dont plan to own a Glock my personal thought on this make of gun is like the ruger P85 and P89 and P90 series it feels like you have a 2x4 in your hand I tried shooting a glock and I just cant get past the feel of the grip its wide from side to side and front to back. however I do own a Springfield XD 40 I like the way that feels. but sorry to dis a glock but I just have too. now with that said I hope you do really good in IDPA comp. good luck with the new purchase and hope you Shoot a long long time. besafe and have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
JBarL


----------



## speedrrracer

cclaxton said:


> I now see why 35% of IDPA champion shooters use a Glock 34.


I often wonder if it's just a simple issue of the 34 having the longest production barrel length. I'm new to this sport, so definitely missing lots of information, but isn't longer simply more accurate, other things being equal? I mean, that's why a rifle is more accurate, right?

Also, I know the IDPA released the stats on how many of their members are using which gun, etc, but I can't find those numbers on the net. Do you have a link to them, or did you read them from the print version?


----------



## cclaxton

speedrrracer said:


> Also, I know the IDPA released the stats on how many of their members are using which gun, etc, but I can't find those numbers on the net. Do you have a link to them, or did you read them from the print version?


Here is the only electronic reference. I got the details in teh tactical journal, which is not published on the web yet.
IDPA World Championship Equipment | Gun Nuts Media

I think I was wrong about the percentage of 34's...it was all Glocks. Glocks accounted for 142 shooters, 113 were S&W, 123 shot all other brands.( 22 STI's, 20 Wilson Combats, 18 Springfields, 16 Kimbers, and then a lot of 3,2,1's. )
37% were Glocks, 17% were Glock 34's (Actually two Glock 34's were shooting 9x21mm...wierd).
S&W had the most .45cal at 26, with Wilson combat at 14 and Kimber following at 13. 
There were 39 9mm M&P's, and 18 9mm M&P Pro's...pretty high numbers really.

118 shooters used Blade Tech holsters and 113 used Comp-Tac.

166 used Factory ammo, 190 used handloaded ammo.

Interesting stuff, huh?
CC


----------



## speedrrracer

Thanks -- your link led me to eventually find this

International Defensive Pistol Association - Tactical Journal Article

last year's stats

might find this years, too -- which issue was it in?


----------



## cclaxton

Volume 15, Issue 4.
Not out on internet yet.

My thoughts:
Suprised I don't see more Cz's....larger percentage in IPSC.
Suprised at the large number of S&W, especially M&P.
There were only 3 Sigs.
There were only 2 Rugers.
There was only one Beretta.
There were more Tanfoglios than CZ's.
There were a lot more STI's than I would have expected.
There were more Kimber's than I expected. 

Just me.

CC


----------



## texgunner

I used to own G17 but traded it. It was a gen 1 and the grip and trigger were awful. Nothing against plastic, I really like SA's XD/XDm line.


----------



## Cat

The Gun Bias Song - YouTube


----------



## Raymond

My wife carries a G27. It's the only pistol I have ever had to malfunction. It is a G3 and had the recoil spring cause a malfunction at the range. Had to have it repaired by a gunsmith. The gunsmith called it a fluke. Said he had seen that happen on a Glock once before. Still have the gun and have had no other issues. Oh by the way...my two Kimber 1911's have never failed. Had to throw that in. I still like Glock.


----------



## rgrundy

Raymond said:


> My wife carries a G27. It's the only pistol I have ever had to malfunction. It is a G3 and had the recoil spring cause a malfunction at the range. Had to have it repaired by a gunsmith. The gunsmith called it a fluke. Said he had seen that happen on a Glock once before. Still have the gun and have had no other issues. Oh by the way...my two Kimber 1911's have never failed. Had to throw that in. I still like Glock.


If you actually shoot the Kimbers they will malfunction. Get a Springfield.


----------



## Bisley

I'm more of an XD fan, which probably took a lot of ideas from the Glock design, but has a more pleasing grip angle to me, a smoother trigger, and generally just feels better in my hand.

But I do own a G20, because there are no XD's made in 10mm, and I actually shoot it better at longer distances than anything I've tried. I have to admit that despite the fact that Glocks don't feel right in my hands, I have been able to shoot every one that I've ever tried surprisingly well. I'll likely own another or so, eventually, and I recommend them to anyone who wants a simple, accurate semi-auto. 

It's hard for me not to like any machine that is simple and does exactly what it claims to do and will keep on doing it, whether you take proper care of it, or not. Besides, who really cares if it gets holster wear, or dinged up a little from hard use? It will never be pretty, anyway.


----------



## Raymond

rgrundy said:


> If you actually shoot the Kimbers they will malfunction. Get a Springfield.


Had my kimbers for well over a year and well over 1000 rounds each. You may want to read some of the kimber threads. Very few seem to have issues. As for springfield, its a solid weapon I have no issues with them. Made good money when I sold my XD.


----------



## rgrundy

Raymond said:


> Had my kimbers for well over a year and well over 1000 rounds each. You may want to read some of the kimber threads. Very few seem to have issues. As for springfield, its a solid weapon I have no issues with them. Made good money when I sold my XD.


I shoot my pistols at least that much each in a month and play with them in the dirt. The Kimbers never were reliable. Please if you ever plan on coming to the Phoenix area PM me and I'll pay your entry fees, buy your ammo and we'll shoot the Tuesday Night Steel shoot and video it. Then put it on Youtube. If you win with your Kimber I'll buy you a steak.


----------



## Raymond

rgrundy said:


> I shoot my pistols at least that much each in a month and play with them in the dirt. The Kimbers never were reliable. Please if you ever plan on coming to the Phoenix area PM me and I'll pay your entry fees, buy your ammo and we'll shoot the Tuesday Night Steel shoot and video it. Then put it on Youtube. If you win with your Kimber I'll buy you a steak.


You dont care for kimber I get it. I happen to like mine. As for a visit to AZ, got an xwife in Mesa. No thanks.


----------



## rgrundy

Raymond said:


> You dont care for kimber I get it. I happen to like mine. As for a visit to AZ, got an xwife in Mesa. No thanks.


I'm shooting a Kimber Ultra Carry in my avatar and feel the same way about having had a relationship with it and my Kimber 1911 that you feel about your X. tumbleweed


----------



## jakeleinen1

My G17 is the most accurate firearm Ive ever shot, I can only imagine how the G34 is

I own all glocks g27 g30 and g17 (bro with the g19)


----------



## Raymond

rgrundy said:


> I'm shooting a Kimber Ultra Carry in my avatar and feel the same way about having had a relationship with it and my Kimber 1911 that you feel about your X. tumbleweed


I have to reassess everything I have had to say to you in Kimber's defense then if that is the case.:anim_lol:


----------



## rgrundy

Raymond said:


> I have to reassess everything I have had to say to you in Kimber's defense then if that is the case.:anim_lol:


Now that's funny! If you happen by come and shoot. We have a fun time. Here's this morning at Rio Salado in Mesa at the Hosemasters USPSA shoot. My camera girl (69 years young) failed to get stage one. I had a senior moment on stage 4 and failed to chamber a round. Did fairly well for an old fart. The pistol is my Glock 22 Gen 4 arry gun. I have a whole batch of terrible 40 S&W reloads from range brass I loaded for practice that won't go through any other gun I own. this thing eats them like they are candy. I shot Production.

Hosemasters USPSA Christamas Eve Shoot - YouTube


----------



## cashinin

Oh I knew the value of Glocks years back I owned a Glock Gen2. Just recently sold it to a friend, after purchasing a Gen 4 17, he kept bugging me about selling it to him so when I purchased the Gen 4 I sold it to him. The Gen 2 was a reliable gun although I didn`t shoot it a lot, probably 5000 rounds through the years. I do like the Gen4 even better although I should of probably kept the Gen2 also.


----------



## HK Dan

<chuckles> Jake if a G17 is the most accurate firearm you've ever shot you have not shot very many firearms--and this is coming from a GLOCK guy. It's at best average. The USP45 and the G21 are far more accurate, IMHO.

OP, I see nothing wrong with your plan at all. The G34 is state of the art in SSP or in USPSA Production. It's competitiveright out of the box, but if you get a good connector (skip the spring "upgrades") you'll be impressed.


----------



## T-55A5

I have a Glock 30 as a CCW


----------



## hideit

Wow I saw no one mentioned the g34 has the lightest trigger pull of all the glocks.
It is their version for competition and used extensively in the GSSF local target range shoots


----------



## cclaxton

What I find amazing is that 67% of the respondents on this forum own a Glock.
Amazing.
CC


----------



## Packard

I have a Glock G27. I carry it daily. It always works and it is fairly easy to shoot. It is light and has a good round count (9 + 1). It has always been reliable and it is easy to carry. But it does not have the feel of a high-precision weapon. So I will need to get something else. It is a very logical choice. 

Sort of like sensible shoes on an attractive woman. It makes sense, but stilletos are sexier.


----------



## BCGUNCOLL

I never owned a glock until recently. i had studied on a 10mm handgun. everything i had read and heard, pushed me toward glocks for reliability, strength, and value. i purchased a glock 20 10mm. i put a 22lb. recoil spring and replacement guide rod in it. i replaced the sights with meprolight night sight sights, only because i wanted adjustable sights, and thats all i could get at the time. dropped a aftermarket connector in it. i shoot some factory rounds through it, but expend more reloads than anything. i didnt like glocks at first, but i learned to love mine. didnt care for the grip, but it actually functions great in the 10mm heavy loads. i dropped a young doe with it in deer season this year. i was as tickled as a little kid, when i watched it drop in it's tracks. keep on blastin'


----------



## ponzer04

Cat said:


> The Gun Bias Song - YouTube


awesome video as are his others


----------



## jbwood003

A glock is a gun everyone should have at one point in their life in my opinion. It's reliable, low maintenance, and inexpensive for what you get. Glocks are the best bang for your buck IMO.


----------



## Panther67

Yep-Glock 23


----------



## cclaxton

70% of the handgun owners on this forum own a Glock....that is an amazing number. 

Hey, Shipwreck....Do you own a Glock?...don't be afraid...you can tell us...we won't think any less of you!

CC


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

cclaxton said:


> 70% of the handgun owners on this forum own a Glock....that is an amazing number.....


if you are amazed that 70% of the responders to a glock poll in a glock thread own a glock, you are easily amazed

wonder how many chevy owners would respond to a chevy poll on a chevy thread in a car forum? i bet it too would be amazing

man i love junk science

:roll:


----------



## gldnrott

My husband bought a G21 and that was the first Glock I ever shot. Didn't do too badly with it, but it didn't feel quite right in my hands, I didn't feel like I had much control over it. I somehow got it set in my mind that I wanted a 9mm pistol. I went to firearms dealer and happen to go on a Glock competition weekend. One of the guys asked me why I wanted the gun. I told him that for the time being (over a year ago), it would be mainly for target and maybe a home self defense gun. I did tell him though that I might want to get my CCW and wouldn't want to get a different gun. He took me immediately to the Glocks and pulled out a Gen 3 G19. I knew as soon as I picked it up that it fit better in my hands and that I could get a good grip on it. I have had a few occasions where I have stove piped it or FTE but it was due to my limpwristing it. Now that I have a solid grip and stance, I RARELY have any problems with it. As a matter of fact I qualifed for my CPL class with it today. I am a strong believer that no matter what gun you choose, if you don't like the way it feels in your hands, you're not going to shoot it well. Whether it's a Glock, Kimber, Bersa, S&W, whatever. So with that in mind, make sure you go and hold a lot of guns before you buy any. I don't like the Gen 4 Glocks because I think the grip is too "prickly" and it hurts my hands. Happy shooting and good luck with whatever you decide!!!!


----------



## DJ Niner

cclaxton said:


> 70% of the handgun owners on this forum own a Glock....that is an amazing number.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> CC


And as for the other 30% of you slackers, I got you covered... :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

DJ Niner said:


> And as for the other 30% of you slackers, I got you covered... :mrgreen:


Couldnt you just buy the short one and a bunch of other barrels.....:smt017 :anim_lol:


----------



## harleytech

Everyone Should own at least 1 or 2 Glocks...Or More...JMHO..


----------



## DJ Niner

scooter said:


> Couldnt you just buy the short one and a bunch of other barrels.....:smt017 :anim_lol:


Nah, where's the fun in that?

Actually, the smaller (G19/G26 size) guns use one style of barrel lug, and the larger guns use another that is slightly different, so the factory barrels between these two groups are not interchangeable. Some of the aftermarket companies make barrels for the shorter guns that are as long as the full-size guns' barrels, but they use the same lockup lug as the short guns' stock barrels to make this work; these longer barrels can't be safely used in the full-size guns themselves. Of course the shorter-than-normal barrels aren't safe for use in the longer slides of the larger guns.

And then there are the differences like balance, sight radius, minor differences in the location of the "hump" on the rear of the grip which changes the "feel" of the gun in your hand; LOTS of reasons to actually collect the different size guns/frames. Add in the different frame gripping surfaces and finger-groove options (Gen1, Gen2, Gen3, Gen3 RTF-2, Gen4), and they're worse than potato chips; no one can have just one!


----------



## VNvet

I am an older Combat Veteran and have been a pistoleer (including revolvers) most of my adult life I find I am into more old school pistols like Colt, Walther, Luger and Sig Sauer. However, I carry a Glock 36 as my PPW and I love to shoot my Clock 17 at the range. Folks, that should tell you something.

Vv


----------



## Jed Henson

I have a Glock 19 Gen3. Don't love the feel. Didn't like the factory sights (replaced them with the Advantage Tactical pyramid). Still working on getting good with the trigger.

But it's been 100% reliable with minimal maintenance, and it shoots where I point it.


----------



## SteveC

G19 was my first handgun. 5000 rounds and never ever gone wrong.


----------



## Shipwreck

cclaxton said:


> Hey, Shipwreck....Do you own a Glock?...don't be afraid...you can tell us...we won't think any less of you!
> 
> CC


Just now saw this.

No, no Glocks now.

I have previously owned a G17, G19, G34, G26 and G17RTF2 over the years (among many other guns)

The RTF2 was the last one I had. I did like some of the changes, but I got sick of getting hit in the forehead with ejected brass no matter what I had done to the gun. I also prefer DA/SA guns, so I sold it to but something else.

The very first G17 I bought in 1993 was my first gun. It was a super lemon that jammed all the time. Even sent it back to Glock once. Had a smith look at it too. G19 was okay, but the G19 and G26 - I always shot it low and left. It wasn't until I got the G34 a few years later that I had a Glock I could shoot well.

The stock trigger was 1 lb lighter, and apparently that was enough to solve my low/left problem with a Glock. But, when I got really into the P99, I got sick of the mushy Glock trigger and sold the G34.

I have zero plans to ever buy another Glock. Sorry


----------



## walts

It's weird....I like to look at Glocks and read about them but I have no desire to own one. No doubt they are excellent handguns but there are other handguns I'd rather pick-up at the $450-$600 price point.


----------



## Gorris

I am going to be picking one of these bad boys up very soon. I like the fact that Glock is a reliable gun and that you can find parts for them everywhere. I will be getting either a 19 or 17 in 9mm sometime in the next week or two depending on the deals that I find.


----------



## FloridaGuy

I don't own a Glock and do not plan on purchasing one.


----------



## Easy_CZ

My G31 is nails. Looking forward to picking up an FDE Gen 4 G19.


----------



## Ricky59

I change my want to..to yes !!
Glock 19 ..
I don't know what took me so long ..


----------



## Donn

Here we go again!


----------



## BigCityChief

I own the following Glocks and love them all: G21C, G23, G26, G29SF, G30S, G36.


----------



## kidcom

I have six 40cal Glocks and they all ROCK :smt068


----------



## desertman

I have two a G26 and a G30, shocked the hell out of my wife and me too, as I swore at one time that I'd never buy one, well I didn't I bought two! I don't care for the looks of the full size Glocks, but the compacts are really cool.


----------



## Makarovii

I have a G17 gen 2 police trade-in bought years ago. Always reliable but not my first choice in 9mm. I prefer my old P226 and particularly my CZ 75B over the G17. In the past I had once fired a G22, thought it okay but nothing special. Recently went shooting with a buddy and his new G19 gen 4. Now that got my attention. The gen 4 felt good in my XL hands and both the owner and I were impressed with it. At this time I am saving up the scratch for a CCW carry piece and the G19 gen 4 is in the running along with several others: G26, CZ 75B Compact, CZ P07, S&W Shield, CW9 and one or two others.


----------



## AdamSmith

Bisley said:


> I'm more of an XD fan, which probably took a lot of ideas from the Glock design, but has a more pleasing grip angle to me, a smoother trigger, and generally just feels better in my hand.
> 
> But I do own a G20, because there are no XD's made in 10mm, and I actually shoot it better at longer distances than anything I've tried. I have to admit that despite the fact that Glocks don't feel right in my hands, I have been able to shoot every one that I've ever tried surprisingly well. I'll likely own another or so, eventually, and I recommend them to anyone who wants a simple, accurate semi-auto.
> 
> It's hard for me not to like any machine that is simple and does exactly what it claims to do and will keep on doing it, whether you take proper care of it, or not. Besides, who really cares if it gets holster wear, or dinged up a little from hard use? It will never be pretty, anyway.


The 10mm's and the 40's are snappier pistols especially suited for the highway patrol because with their extra power they can more easily shoot through cars.

If you truly need a pistol this powerful then they are perfect. The next more powerful handguns are the 38 special and the 357 which are revolvers, so that gives you an ammo capacity problem with the revolvers. But those were also designed with police work in mind, particularly in the 1920s and 1930s for Chicago and NYC where the mobs were bootlegging.

The downside to a 10mm or a 40 is that with the extra power, the bullet keeps travelling longer, and this gives a greater potential for more collateral damage.

The other downside is that with a 9mm or a 45 ACP the recoil is less, so therefore you can recover and shoot faster with a 9mm or a 45 ACP than anyone can with a 10mm or a 40.

It all depends on what you need and what you want.


----------



## AdamSmith

Donn said:


> Here we go again!


I also do not own a Glock and would never buy one.

But in his show on The Military Channel, GSgt R Lee Ermey USMC(Ret) has aptly demonstrated that the Glocks (1) fire faster and (2) are as accurate as any other pistol.

So I have stopped criticizing the Glocks myself. But I do not like the absent external hammer (Glocks use an internal striker mechanism instead), and I do not like the "plastic," and I do not like the grip and feel. But that's just me.

Glocks cost less and therefore more law enforcement agencies can afford to buy more of them, and money talks. So Glocks are inexpensive but not cheaply built.

The US military uses Beretta 9mm's at the moment, with the USMC and USN wanting to return to the 45 ACP. And more European countries us the CZ's than any other.

My own personal preference is the CZ 97B which is a 45 ACP. I like the feel and the external hammer. I loved my 1911 A1 Springfield in the military and I love the CZ version of it now.


----------



## Ram Rod

I own many Gocks. For competition as well as EDC. I'm a Glock fan mainly,,,but I do have a SIG.


----------



## desertman

Since I bought my Glocks, G26 and G30 which at one time I swore I'd never buy, I find myself carrying either one along with a Kahr MK40 all stainless steel .40 cal. in a pocket holster, the Kahr is in my opinion the best compact pistol ever made, because of it's size, weight and quality of construction. I have a variety of handguns and find that I carry these the most often especially the MK40, which I've carried every day since I bought it. Overall I prefer the most compact pistols in the largest caliber, the G30 .45 with a 9 round magazine is to me an ideal size for a .45 it also has the advantage along with the G26 of accepting high capacity magazines if so desired, and with their shortened grip also accept the smaller magazines for better concealment. Arizona allows open carry in that case a full size gun is not an issue, I prefer, unless hiking on the trails to carry concealed. While hiking I like to carry either a single action .45 Long Colt or .44 revolver with shot loads and a semi auto .45 even then I still carry the Kahr.


----------



## Ratpacker

The value , of the first striker fired ..."tactical tupperware" may have some merit.
I see the primary forces that make it the winner of the popularity contest....
1. Lots of COPS use one.
2. Maintanance requirements... of the pistol, favors the average , lazy, unknowledgeable gunowner.
3.It is the ... Ak of the handgun catagory.... albeit the accuracy is above par.. for an average priced, homely lookin' ,utilitarian, weapon.


----------



## CentexShooter

I've had several; 17 23 27 30 36. Still have the 23 and 36. All I may need for nearly any situation. Never a hiccup with any of them.


----------



## Pistol Pete

nope


----------



## denner

An excellent, reliable and easy to use utilitarian(designed to be useful or practical rather than attractive) pistol.


----------



## GCBHM

I own the Glock 17, 19 (Gen4s) and 42. My next purchase the CZ-75B (currently on layaway) and then it will be the Glock 41. I carry my 19 for EDC, and love it. In fact, I'd just traded it for a Steyr C9-A1 last Friday, but just got my money back today, and I went straight to get my 19 back. I'll never get rid of it again!!! Looking forward to getting the CZ! But I love my Glocks. Nothing fancy about them. They just work! Safe. Accurate. Reliable.


----------



## Scorpion8

cclaxton said:


> Do you own a Glock? My 34 convinced me of the Value.


No. Have owned two Glock 17's because of their legend, but each time I decide they are too clunky, too boxy, and that I have handguns that do the same job better. I seem to have the urge to give a 17 one-more-try (is 3rd time a charm?) but may try instead for the small new 380 model.


----------



## GCBHM

Consider the Gen4s. They feel different than the previous generations. I went to Glock on that premise. Before that, I wasn't crazy about them b/c of the way they felt to me. I will also vouch for the Glock 42. I like it a lot.


----------



## Lee Hunter

When I first responded to this poll, I didn't own a Glock. Now I currently own two, and my wife owns one, for now.


----------



## OzarkMarine

Two 19's. One EDC, the other for having fun at the range. 2lbs trigger job, Lone Wolf extended and ported barrel, titanium recoil rod,mag well. and mep night sights. EDC is bone stock but has stainless steel recoil rod and mag well. It's the TALO edition, without the finish on the slide. I guess a fiber optic front sight and steel rear makes it one.


----------



## Dframe

I have the one I escaped with when I retired. Won't ever own another one.


----------



## Shipwreck

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## boatdoc173

jakeleinen1 said:


> My G17 is the most accurate firearm Ive ever shot, I can only imagine how the G34 is
> 
> I own all glocks g27 g30 and g17 (bro with the g19)


glocks are combat guns. (except for the long slide ones), they are not extremely accurate (IMHO) BUT add a lonewolf match barrel and watch how accurate they become!!

I found this out using my glock 23(wife hates 40 S+W) . I add a lonewolf barrel to shoot 9mm-- WOW so accurate and no issues at all>i even use the 40 cal mags!

enjoy your glocks--not pretty but always go bang!


----------



## berettatoter

Yes, I own Glocks. Good guns too.


----------



## boatdoc173

JBarL said:


> I seen your poll here and I just had to chime in with a No i dont own and dont plan to own a Glock my personal thought on this make of gun is like the ruger P85 and P89 and P90 series it feels like you have a 2x4 in your hand I tried shooting a glock and I just cant get past the feel of the grip its wide from side to side and front to back. however I do own a Springfield XD 40 I like the way that feels. but sorry to dis a glock but I just have too. now with that said I hope you do really good in IDPA comp. good luck with the new purchase and hope you Shoot a long long time. besafe and have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.
> JBarL


you need to check out a gen 4 then. I hated the gen 3s. I really like the gen 4s


----------



## berettatoter

boatdoc173 said:


> you need to check out a gen 4 then. I hated the gen 3s. I really like the gen 4s


I'm kinda the other way around.


----------



## abbafandr

I've got a 34 Gen4, just got, and a 17. Put a Vogel trigger in the 34, love the feel of it in dry fire. The 17 I've shot a lot and like they say, it goes bang every time.


----------



## 3nygma

I own 2. A 22 .40 cal I named Olga the Infidel and a 27 sub-compact .40 in FDE I named Isabella that I use as my EDCC. A Glock isn't pretty, but I don't care about looks in a pistol.(Not that I don't love a beautiful weapon) She looks good now with the Lone Wolf extended ported barrel coated in titanium nitride and some other goodies for better performance. I typically drop 300+ through a pistol when I shoot it and these damn things always go boom. I dropped a Ghost EVO Elite 3.5lb trigger in both so they're sweet to shoot. The full size is always more fun than a sub-compact though, even with the Pierce mag extensions. I love my PPQ, but I strap on a Glock every day. It's a trust thing.
I've also discovered that I shoot striker fired better than hammer. I'm always the oddball.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I've got a Glock 26 and like it very much. I got two of them when I found them on sale on-line, so got one for both me and my Dad. His had to get modded so he can rack the slide (old, with weak hands). Both of the Glocks shoot the same, and we've both been happy with their performance at the range when we've gone.

I'm still undecided if I want to get a full sized Glock like a 17 or 19, but I might to help round out my collection.


----------



## RobertS

No.

I may in the future, don't know. I'll be taking my Walther PPQ into comps. I have a Dawson fiber optic for it and I'm waiting on a Turul rear.


----------



## paton5280

Have a Glock 19 collecting dust. Ever since I picked up a Walther PPQ there is no going back. The 19 served me well EDC, but the quality and performance of the Walther is unmatched for me.


----------



## bykerhd

I started with a Gen 3 19 which shot well for me but did not fit my hand well at all as my fingers were resting on top of the lumps that were supposed to separate them ?
That one got traded off, rather than modify it.

Current Glocks are an old Gen 2 police trade-in 22 with a spare Lone Wolf 9mm conversion.
And, a Gen 2 21 with a spare Bar-sto .45 barrel.

The LGS is on the lookout for a decent used Gen 2 19 for me.


----------



## Loknload

Sure do! Have two of them which I thought I would ever do! 
Have a 27 which I use for CCW and a 33 because I wanted something in .357 sig
Both shoot very well and wouldn't consider giving them up!


----------



## Craigh

I have one Glock 19 and really don't care much for it. It's my second. I sold the first. The only reason I have this one is I bought it at an event where the owner was mad at it. He said out loud whoever had the most in cash could buy it. I had slightly under $350 so got it for that. It was a few years ago and a Gen 3 not long after they came out. 

I just don't care for the triggers and the grips, most of all. My friends who are Glock fan boys have to spend from $200 to $400 to get a somewhat decent trigger on them. Even then, they aren't that darn good. 

Finally, I'd rather the road less traveled. Too many buy Glock just because that's what they know. Their friends have them. The gun store salesman said so. They see a cop with one. The name sounds cool. They figure nobody will make fun of them. Never mind so many can't hit a thing, the plastic box says Glock so their ok.


----------



## TenMileHunter

Craigh said:


> I have one Glock 19 and really don't care much for it. It's my second. I sold the first. The only reason I have this one is I bought it at an event where the owner was mad at it. He said out loud whoever had the most in cash could buy it. I had slightly under $350 so got it for that. It was a few years ago and a Gen 3 not long after they came out.
> 
> I just don't care for the triggers and the grips, most of all. My friends who are Glock fan boys have to spend from $200 to $400 to get a somewhat decent trigger on them. Even then, they aren't that darn good.
> 
> Finally, I'd rather the road less traveled. Too many buy Glock just because that's what they know. Their friends have them. The gun store salesman said so. They see a cop with one. The name sounds cool. They figure nobody will make fun of them. Never mind so many can't hit a thing, the plastic box says Glock so their ok.


Want a little cheese with that whine?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## otasan56

I own a Glock 17. Great gun. 34 ounces fully loaded.


----------



## SargeC4

I’d love to add a G34 to my lineup. I’ve got a G41 MOS currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

